# Arlen Roth lesson on Suzie Q



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

This is one of my favourite tunes to play using hybrid picking. Arlen Roth does a great job of explaining how to play it, and the history behind the tune:

http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Lifestyle/Lessons/Lesson-Of-The-Day/open-e-suzie-q-lick-325/


----------

